# Which resort in Orlando has the best shuttle services?



## cyntravel (Mar 25, 2012)

Which resort in Orlando has the best shuttle service to Disney parks besides Disney Resorts?

I have family going in Oct and I needed some help.

Thanks

Cynthia


----------



## randkb (Mar 26, 2012)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a great shuttle service.  It runs numerous times a day to Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios and Downtown Disney.


----------



## ILuv2Travel (Mar 26, 2012)

Agree on Bonnet Creek.  Also when we stay there we always take the shuttle to Epcot and then monorail to MK.  Just find it easier


----------



## cyntravel (Mar 27, 2012)

*Shuttle to Disney*

Hi

I wanted to say thanks for all your help. It seems that no other resorts than Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Disney offer shuttles to Disney. I was a little surprised since some people like to travel and don't want to rent a car.

Thanks

Cyn


----------



## terden (Mar 28, 2012)

cyntravel said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to say thanks for all your help. It seems that no other resorts than Wyndham Bonnet Creek and Disney offer shuttles to Disney. I was a little surprised since some people like to travel and don't want to rent a car.
> 
> ...



Summer Bay offers a shuttle. We have never used it, as we drive over to Disney. But it runs 4 or 5  times a day and is free.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 28, 2012)

I know other Wyndham resorts along Hwy-192 (Cypress Palms and Star Island) have shuttles to the resorts, BUT they are not free.

TS


----------



## Detailor (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that the Sheraton Vistana Villages resort has a shuttle bus.  I have no idea, however, if there's a charge or how often it runs.

Dick Taylor


----------



## richardm (Mar 28, 2012)

*Current schedule for Bonnet Creek.*



randkb said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek has a great shuttle service.  It runs numerous times a day to Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Animal Kingdom, Hollywood Studios and Downtown Disney.



Right now Bonnet Creek shuttles run every 20 minutes in the mornings, and then service runs every two hours in the afternoon and evening. Shuttles do not leave Disney property however- so I would still recommend a rental car for Orlando!

Even if you rent a car, the shuttle is a great benefit as Disney parking prices are ridiculously high..


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2012)

> the shuttle is a great benefit as Disney parking prices are ridiculously high.


I suppose that's in the eye of the beholder.  For my family, it is easily worth the $14 to be able to come and go exactly as I please.  The exception is if I plan to have a second glass of something with dinner, then it is nice to let someone else do the driving.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 28, 2012)

I've stayed at a timeshare and a hotel that offered a shuttle to disney but it was just bad.  They drop off at 9:00am and 11:00am and pick up at 7:00pm and 9:00pm but only at the TCC and you have to use disney transportation to get to other parks, and you have to tell them which one you are taking 24 hours before.


----------

